# dünner 140mm lüfter



## oupho (6. August 2009)

*dünner 140mm lüfter*

Ich suche einen leisen 140mm Lüfter der möglichst dünn ist, am besten so weit wie möglich unter 20mm dicke.


----------



## Xylezz (6. August 2009)

*AW: dünner 140mm lüfter*

Ich habe grade alle Lüfter bei Caseking mit 140mm Format durchgeschaut, nix Slim vorhanden 

Kann dir nur n Link zu dem hier geben:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12L - 1200rpm


----------



## oupho (6. August 2009)

*AW: dünner 140mm lüfter*

Vielen dank...
Muss ich wohl noch warten


----------



## we3dm4n (6. August 2009)

*AW: dünner 140mm lüfter*

Diese Scythe Slim Lüfter sind echt zu empfehlen, habe heute einen Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim (100mm) getestet und den hört man garnicht, da macht sich eher mein Xigmatek bemerkbar.


----------



## Masterwana (7. August 2009)

*AW: dünner 140mm lüfter*

Wie gut das es Geizhals.at gibt 
Alle max. 20mm hoch:
AeroCool Silver Lightning, 140x140x20mm, 1000rpm, 92.88m³/h, 19.6dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
AeroCool Streamliner blau, 140x140x20mm, 1000rpm, 92.88m³/h, 19.6dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
AeroCool Streamliner schwarz, 140x140x20mm, 1000rpm, 92.88m³/h, 19.6dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
AeroCool Streamliner silber, 140x140x20mm, 1000rpm, 92.88m³/h, 19.6dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Xylezz (7. August 2009)

*AW: dünner 140mm lüfter*

Das Problem ist nur das Aerocool alles andere als Silent sind!

Und das hat er ja ausdrücklich gewünscht 

MfG Xy


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

*AW: dünner 140mm lüfter*

Kann man ja per Adapter drosseln, wenn es dann noch von der Leistung reicht.


----------



## Masterwana (7. August 2009)

*AW: dünner 140mm lüfter*

*@ oupho:* Wofür brauchst du denn so dünne Lüfter?


----------



## GPHENOM (7. August 2009)

*AW: dünner 140mm lüfter*

Er will sich nen Mini PC-bauen.
In nem Silverstone Sugo


----------

